# two Mark IIIs same settings show different available images on 4gb card



## jblackwell5338 (Jun 5, 2013)

Two Mark IIIs same settings show different available images on 4gb card

Both Set to large L 5760X3840 but one camera shows 500+ available images on an empty formated 4 gig card and the other shows 350. Thoughts?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 5, 2013)

Is the current ISO setting the same on both cameras?


----------



## tpatana (Jun 5, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Is the current ISO setting the same on both cameras?



That does affect plenty.

Also different cards of same size have difference capacity, within some amount, although 350 vs 500 is more than it should be. What happens if you switch the cards around?


----------



## dougkerr (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi,



jblackwell5338 said:


> Two Mark IIIs same settings show different available images on 4gb card
> 
> Both Set to large L 5760X3840 but one camera shows 500+ available images on an empty formated 4 gig card and the other shows 350. Thoughts?



Is that Mark III of any particular model?

Same settings for sharpening?

Same JPG quality setting?

Same "ISO" setting?

Both cameras at the same elevation (here in New Mexico you don't do anything without knowing the elevation)?

Best regards,

Doug


----------



## M.ST (Jun 5, 2013)

If you don´t have a pre production 5D Mark III with less JPG compression or a problem with one CF card look at you pictures.

If you have a lot pictures with high ISO settings, then you a a lot of big pictures on the card.

If you have a lot of dark pictures then you have a lot of small pictures on your card compared to pictures with a lot of colors.


----------



## eos650 (Jun 5, 2013)

There are a lot of good possibilities already listed. High ISO could easily make that much difference, if one camera has a lot of shots at high ISO vs. low ISO in the other camera. In addition I would ask, were both cards formatted the same way? For example: In camera. Also, are both cameras running the same firmware version?

As someone already asked, what happens when you switch the cards between the cameras? Maybe one of the cards has a bad area or lost files.

Do you have multiple cards in either camera? If one of the cameras is writing to both cards (SD and CF) and one of the cards is smaller, you will only have the capacity of the smaller of the two cards. If the camera is setup to automatically switch cards, it could be adding in the capacity of a second card in it's estimate, potentially showing a larger number of available shots.

There are a lot of possibilities, but when you say the settings are exactly the same, do you really mean all of the settings, or just basic settings like the exposure?

Assuming that everything else is truly set the same, then you could try formatting both cards in camera and see if the capacity varies, after formatting, before taking any pictures.


----------



## Skulker (Jun 5, 2013)

jblackwell5338 said:


> Two Mark IIIs same settings show different available images on 4gb card
> 
> Both Set to large L 5760X3840 but one camera shows 500+ available images on an empty formated 4 gig card and the other shows 350. Thoughts?



Thinks, have you read Page 32 of the manual where it gives the information the others have said above?


----------



## pato (Jun 5, 2013)

Is one camera configured to also store RAW images besides jpeg?


----------

